# babiessss!



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

i think the cutest stage of baby mice is right after they open their eyes. they look like little tiny adult mice with huge heads! and you can start to see their personalites  . these are my mouse zigzag's babies that are 15 days old


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

So cute they are, wanting to steal one I am.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the photo update,it's nice to see the babes progressing they're all lovely but pics 3,4 & 5 just make you melt, i'm loving those upturned babes


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Very sweet, what a lovely mix of colours


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks everyone! i love them


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice pix; I agree totally that this is the cutest stage.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

its funny how as soon as they open their eyes they get all confident and start running around and digging and being all silly


----------

